# Ισπανικά ονόματα, μεταγραφή



## Costas (Nov 30, 2009)

Θα έχω πολλά σε κάνα-δυο μήνες, αλλά προς το παρόν ετούτα μόνο (δίπλα οι 'ιδέες' μου). Τα ισπανικά μου είναι γαλλικά, ιταλικά, Wikipedia και Forvo. Οπότε, ζητώ τη βοήθεια ισπανόφωνων.

Federica Montseny Φεντερίκα Μοντσένυ
Juan García Oliver Χουάν Γκαρθία Ολιβέρ
Diego Abad de Santillán Ντιέγκο Αμπάντ ντε Σαντιγιάν
José Peirats Χοσέ Πεϊράτς
Pablo Ruiz Πάμπλο Ρουίθ

Λέω να μην μπλέξω με τα βήτα & δέλτα για τα b & d.

Ό,τι προαιρείστε!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 30, 2009)

Επικουρικό νήμα αναφοράς: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=220.


----------



## danae (Nov 30, 2009)

Όλα καλά είναι -δεν είμαι σίγουρη για τον τόνο στο Πεϊράτς, ενστικτωδώς μου φαίνεται σωστό όπως το έχεις, αλλά επειδή είναι καταλανικό δεν ξέρω με βεβαιότητα.

Όσον αφορά τα μπ και δ -και ας μου την πει πάλι ο agezerlis- προτιμώ ασυζητητί Ντιέγο Αβάδ από Ντιέγκο Αμπάντ. Το ίδιο και ισπανόφωνοι φίλοι μου.


----------



## Costas (Nov 30, 2009)

Σας ευχαριστώ (νο 1) ! Αν μάθεις, Δανάη, τίποτα για τον κο Πεϊράτς, σφύρα!


----------



## danae (Nov 30, 2009)

Θα το ψάξω. 

Α, και μου ξέφυγε η Φεδερίκα...


----------



## JimAdams (Dec 1, 2009)

Πάντως όταν έμαθα ισπανικά, αντιλήφθηκα (και χαμογέλασα πονηρά) οτι η επι χρόνια στο νου μου (και πολλών άλλων) _δεσποινίς Σιμένα _από το ''Καρουζέλ'', λεγόταν ορθά _''δις Χιμένα'' _(Jimena).


----------



## agezerlis (Dec 1, 2009)

danae said:


> Όσον αφορά τα μπ και δ -και ας μου την πει πάλι ο agezerlis- προτιμώ ασυζητητί Ντιέγο Αβάδ από Ντιέγκο Αμπάντ. Το ίδιο και ισπανόφωνοι φίλοι μου.



:) Danae, εγώ είχα γράψει "Tal vez en España (aunque no creo), pero definitivamente no en Suramérica.". O Costas έχει να κάνει με ισπανούς αναρχικούς, οπότε η παρατήρησή μου δεν είναι άμεσα εφαρμόσιμη (νο κρέο σημαίνει νο κρέο πέρο νο σε).

Έδιτ: τώρα μόλις είδα ότι ο εκδότης εμένα τον Diego Abad de Santillán μου τον έκανε "Ντιέγκο Αμπάντ ντε Σαντιγιά" (έτσι, χωρίς "ν"). Φέρω κι εγώ ευθύνη, βέβαια, επειδή όλα τα ονόματα τα είχα αφήσει με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες.

Βρήκα κι άλλα: τον Juan García Oliver τον έχει "Χουάν Γκαρθία Ολιβιέ". Άπό την άλλη, στο κανονικό το όνομα του Ντιέγκο Αμπάντ (Sinesio Vaudilio García Fernández) τον λέει "Γκαρσία Χερνάντεζ". Ό,τι να 'ναι.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 1, 2009)

Κώστα πολύ ευχαρίστως να σε βοηθήσω όσο μπορώ και με τα πολλά που θα προκύψουν. Προς το παρόν,

Federica Montseny Φεδερίκα Μοντσένυ (ή Μοντσένι, από σένα εξαρτάται)
Juan García Oliver Χουάν Γκαρθία Ολιβέρ
Diego Abad de Santillán Ντιέγο Αβάδ ντε Σαντιγιάν
José Peirats Χοσέ Πεϊράτς
Pablo Ruiz Πάβλο Ρουίθ



Costas said:


> Λέω να μην μπλέξω με τα βήτα & δέλτα για τα b & d.


Όπως νομίζεις. Εγώ θεωρώ την ισοπέδωση των β/μπ, δ/ντ και γ/γκ σφάλμα και όχι άποψη. Με επιμονή και κόπο κάποιοι μεταφραστές πετυχαίνουμε να γίνει αποδεκτή η διάκριση από τους εκδότες, κι έτσι βλέπουμε επιτέλους τυπωμένο το σωστό Φιδέλ Κάστρο αντί του Φιντέλ, λόγου χάρη, και άλλα παρόμοια.

Συνοπτικά και απλουστευμένα, οι κανόνες είναι αυτοί:

Οι ισπανόφωνοι προφέρουν τα *b* και *v* περίπου σαν *β* όταν είναι μεταξύ φωνηέντων ή μετά από σύμφωνο εκτός των m, n, και σαν *μπ* όταν είναι στην αρχή λέξης ή μετά από m, n. 

Αντίστοιχα προφέρουν το *d* σαν *δ* όταν είναι μεταξύ φωνηέντων ή μετά από σύμφωνο εκτός των m, n, l, και σαν *ντ* όταν είναι στην αρχή λέξης ή μετά από m, n, l. 

Το *g* πριν από a, o, u, ui, ue, προφέρεται σαν *γ* όταν είναι μεταξύ φωνηέντων ή μετά από σύμφωνο εκτός των m, n, και σαν *γκ* όταν είναι στην αρχή λέξης ή μετά από m, n. 

Το *g* πριν από e, i προφέρεται πάντοτε σαν *χ*.

Πηγές υπάρχουν πολλές. Επειδή το ψείρισα κάποτε πολύ το πράγμα (και ίσως κάποια στιγμή βρω χρόνο να γράψω ένα σχετικό ποστ) ιδού η βιβλιογραφία που βρήκα (ειδικά η φωνολογία του Quilis θεωρείται έργο αναφοράς).

1. Ισπανο-ελληνικό λεξικό, Μέδουσα-Σέλας 1993
2. Collins Spanish Dictionary, sixth edition 2000
3. Manual de pronunciación española, Tomás Navarro Tomás, Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas, Instituto “Miguel de Cervantes”, Publicaciones de la Revista de Filología Española, 19ª edición, Madrid 1977
4. Elementos de fonética general, Samuel Gili Gaya, Biblioteca Románica Hispánica, editorial Gredos, 15ª edición, Madrid 1978
5. Los sonidos del lenguaje, Juana Gil Fernandez, editorial Síntesis
6. Fonética para aprender español: Pronunciación, Dolors Poch Olivé, editorial Edinumen, 1999
7. El comentario fonológico y fonético de textos, Antonio Quilis, eitorial Arco-Libros 1991
8. Marina Nespor, Φωνολογία, εκδόσεις Πατάκης 1993


----------



## Zazula (Dec 1, 2009)

Με όλα αυτά που έχω διαβάσει κατά καιρούς στο φόρουμ σχετικά με τις μυριάδες κανόνων για την προφορά στα ισπανικά, έχουν αρχίσει και μου φαίνονται τα κινεζικά ευκολότερη γλώσσα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 1, 2009)

Το όνομα Peirats είναι καταλάνικο (τον βρήκα στη wiki ως José Peirats Valls από την Βαλένθια). 

Με ισπανική προφορά σίγουρα είναι Πεϊράτς.

Από οδηγό προφοράς που βρήκα στο δίκτυο, τα φωνήεντα που δεν τονίζονται στα καταλάνικα προφέρονται διαφορετικά από τα τονιζόμενα. Τα δυνατά (τονιζόμενα) προφέρονται όπως στα ισπανικά (όπως τα "βλέπουμε" εμείς οι έλληνες, α, ε, ι, ο, ου). Τα αδύναμα (μη τονιζόμενα) a και e προφέρονται "α", τα αδύναμα o και u προφέρονται "ου", και το i πάντοτε "ι".

Οπότε, αν ισχύουν οι ίδιοι κανόνες τονισμού όπως στα ισπανικά, θα τονίζεται στη λήγουσα, και το e θα είναι αδύναμο, άρα θα είναι Παϊράτς. 
Αν ισχύουν άλλοι κανόνες τονισμού και τονίζεται στην παραλήγουσα, θα είναι Πέιρατς.

Μπορώ να ρωτήσω μια γνωστή μου που είναι καταλάνα, αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσο σύντομα θα την βρω και θα έχω απάντηση. ΕΔΙΤ: Της έστειλα μήνυμα τώρα, μόλις απαντήσει θα σου πω.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 1, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Με όλα αυτά που έχω διαβάσει κατά καιρούς στο φόρουμ σχετικά με τις μυριάδες κανόνων για την προφορά στα ισπανικά, έχουν αρχίσει και μου φαίνονται τα κινεζικά ευκολότερη γλώσσα.


δε βαριέσαι, μια συνήθεια είναι... εγώ που έχω κρεβατομουρμούρα στα ισπανικά, τα έμαθα δια της υπνοπαιδείας! ;)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 1, 2009)

Βρήκα δυο οδηγούς προφοράς όπου μπορείς να ακούσεις παραδείγματα φθόγγων και ολόκληρων λέξεων.

http://www.isftic.mepsyd.es/w3/eos/MaterialesEducativos/mem2001/sonidos/index.html

http://adigital.pntic.mec.es/~laginebr/pronunciacion%201.htm

Το e είναι άλλοτε κλειστό κι άλλοτε ανοιχτό, πάντα όμως μοιάζει περισσότερο με τον ελληνικό "ε" παρά με οποιοδήποτε άλλο φθόγγο, κατά τη γνώμη μου. Καταλήγω ότι το Πεϊράτς είναι το καλύτερο, μέχρι νεωτέρας.


----------



## Costas (Dec 1, 2009)

Σας ευχαριστώ και για τις παρεμβάσεις και για τα λινκ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 2, 2009)

Η καταλανή φίλη μου λέει ότι είναι *"Παϊράτς"*.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2009)

Με την ευκαιρία, έχει κανείς σας υπόψη του αυτό εδώ το βιβλίο: http://www.libristech.gr/description/description.asp?id=41, και αν είναι καλό για το θέμα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 9, 2015)

Ο *Rodolfo Llinás* είναι Κολομβιανός ερευνητής. Πώς θα αποδώσουμε καλύτερα το όνομά του στα ελληνικά; Ευχ!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 9, 2015)

*Ροδόλφο Γινάς*, κτγμ.

Το επώνυμο είναι καταλανικό, αλλά νομίζω καλύτερα να ακολουθήσουμε την καστιλιάνικη μεταγραφή, για δύο λόγους: πρώτον, είναι Κολομβιανός, που σημαίνει ότι μάλλον αυτήν την προφορά ακολουθεί (yeísmo), και δεύτερον είναι αδύνατον να αποδώσουμε με την ελληνική γραφή το καταλανικό /ʎ/ όταν ακολουθεί γιώτα (φανταστείτε έναν Πελοποννήσιο να λέει "Λινάς").


----------



## daeman (Dec 9, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> *Ροδόλφο Γινάς*, κτγμ.



+1:






Οι Αμερικανοί βέβαια, το βιολί τους, δηλαδή Λινάς: 








AoratiMelani said:


> Το επώνυμο είναι καταλανικό, αλλά νομίζω καλύτερα να ακολουθήσουμε την καστιλιάνικη μεταγραφή, για δύο λόγους: πρώτον, είναι Κολομβιανός, που σημαίνει ότι μάλλον αυτήν την προφορά ακολουθεί (yeísmo)...



Σχετικό νήμα, σαλβαδορνταλικό: *Port Lligat*.



AoratiMelani said:


> και δεύτερον είναι αδύνατον να αποδώσουμε με την ελληνική γραφή το καταλανικό /ʎ/ όταν ακολουθεί γιώτα (φανταστείτε έναν Πελοποννήσιο να λέει "Λινάς").



Glinas.  Με το λι σαν gli, όπως το λένε στην Αμαλία (και την Αμαλιάδα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 9, 2015)

Ακούγεται το όνομα στο βιδεάκι; Γιατί εγώ δεν το πιάνω.


----------



## daeman (Dec 9, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ακούγεται το όνομα στο βιδεάκι; Γιατί εγώ δεν το πιάνω.
> 
> ...



Ναι, ακούγεται, στο 0:17 που τον καλωσορίζουν.

Ορίστε κι άλλο, στη Νέα Υόρκη αλλά ισπανόφωνο, όπου ακούγεται καθαρά «Εl neurocientifico colombiano *Ροδόλφο Γινάς*...» στο 2:09:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 9, 2015)

daeman said:


> Ναι, ακούγεται, στο 0:17 που τον καλωσορίζουν.


Λέει «σινιόρ Γινάς» ε; Το άκουσα δέκα φορές και πάλι σίγουρος δεν ήμουν.


----------



## daeman (Dec 9, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Λέει «σινιόρ Γινάς» ε; Το άκουσα δέκα φορές και πάλι σίγουρος δεν ήμουν.



Όχι σινιόρ, Δόκτωρ·  «Δόκτορ Γγινας» λέει εκείνη που τον παρουσιάζει σε αυτό το βιντεάκι, με σχεδόν διπλό γ (ημίδιπλο) στην αρχή, και διπλό τόνο, με κύριο τονισμό στη δεύτερη συλλαβή, όπως το ακούω.


----------



## SBE (Dec 11, 2015)

Πάντως δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι το πρόβλημα με το καταλανικό λ που αναφέρετε.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 11, 2015)

Το πρόβλημα που εννοώ εγώ, είναι το εξής: όταν το /ʎ/ αυτό (που συμβολίζεται με το διπλό L και που ακούγεται περίπου σαν το "λι" στις λέξεις "λιανά", "λιαστό" κ.τ.ό, ή σαν το gli των Ιταλών) ακολουθείται από i, δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να το γράψουμε στα ελληνικά ώστε όταν διαβαστεί να ακουστεί περίπου έτσι όπως πρέπει. 

Όταν το /ʎ/ ακολουθείται από άλλο φωνήεν, γράφουμε "λι" και όλα καλά. Όταν όμως ακολουθείται από i, δεν μπορούμε να γράψουμε ΛΛΙ. Δηλαδή τα LLA, LLO, LLE γίνονται μια χαρά ΛΙΑ, ΛΙΟ, ΛΙΕ, αλλά το LLI δεν αποδίδεται με το ΛΙΙ.

Στην προκείμενη περίπτωση, θα έπρεπε να γράψουμε Λιινάς, που θα διαβαζόταν Λι-ι-νας (δηλαδή δεν θα έδινε το αποτέλεσμα που θέλουμε) και θα ξένιζε και στο μάτι. Με το σκέτο Λινάς, από την άλλη, εξαφανίζεται τελείως το /ʎ/ και γίνεται κανονικό λ.

Μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα, δηλαδή. Γι' αυτό είναι προτιμότερη η μεταγραφή που ακολουθεί τον yeísmo, δηλαδή την προφορά του LL ως Y, η οποία παρατηρείται στους περισσότερους ομιλητές των Καστιλλιάνικων (των Ισπανικών δηλαδή). Κι έτσι πάμε στο Γινάς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 11, 2015)

Μήπως μπορεί να αποδοθεί (έστω συμβολικά) με το -λγι- (όπως στο α-λγεινός, π.χ.); (Ερώτηση ασχέτου, με κάθε συμπάθιο...)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 11, 2015)

Κι εγώ άσχετη είμαι όσον αφορά τα Καταλανικά. Για τα Καστιλλιάνικα τώρα, θα έλεγα μάλλον όχι. Εν πάσει περιπτώσει, το πολύ-πολύ με το -γλι-, όχι με το -λγι- (αν και, ειλικρινά, ούτε κι αυτό θα μου άρεσε). 

Η μεταγραφή είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς θέμα σύμβασης. Σπανίως υπάρχει κάτι που να μπορεί να αποδοθεί αδιαμφισβήτητα με έναν και μόνο τρόπο. Για την συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση του Καταλανικού LLI, η δική μου προτίμηση στρέφεται προς το -γι-. Για το Καστιλλιάνικο LLI δεν το συζητώ, οπωσδήποτε -γι-.


----------



## Earion (Dec 11, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μήπως μπορεί να αποδοθεί (έστω συμβολικά) με το -λγι- (όπως στο α-λγεινός, π.χ.); (Ερώτηση ασχέτου, με κάθε συμπάθιο...)



Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που προτείνεται κάτι τέτοιο σε αυτό το φόρουμ που λέγεται Λεξιλογία ...



Earion said:


> *Καταλανικά*
> 
> Τα διπλά σύμφωνα είναι πολύ σπάνια, εκτός από την περίπτωση του διπλού ελ (ll), που προφέρεται πολύ παχύ *λ* για να καταλήξει κάτι σαν *γ*. Στα καστιλιάνικα βρίσκεται μόνο στην αρχή λέξεων, ενώ στα καταλανικά υπάρχει και στη μέση. Έτσι ο γνωστός ναύαρχος-πειρατής του 13ου-14ου αιώνα Roger de Lluria, που πέρασε και από την Ελλάδα (θυμηθείτε την Πριγκιπέσσα Ιζαμπώ), προφέρεται Ροζέ ντε Λγούρια, ο Λουδοβίκος προφέρεται Λγουίς (Lluís).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 11, 2015)

Earion said:


> Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που προτείνεται κάτι τέτοιο σε αυτό το φόρουμ που λέγεται Λεξιλογία ...



Η Κιβωτός πασών των Γνώσεων... :) :)


----------

